

Where did viruses come from? - vynch
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=experts-where-did-viruses-come-fr

======
asdkl234890
Just because an article sounds like something informative and good to read,
does not mean it is:

 _At the end of the day, however, despite all of their common features and
unique abilities to copy and spread their genomes, the origins of most viruses
may remain forever obscure._

~~~
gwern
You don't find that conclusion informative and interesting? I did, much like I
find Godel's incompleteness theorems or the Halting theorem very informative
and interesting.

~~~
gus_massa
Gödel theorem / Halting problem: "We are sure that something is impossible."
-> Interesting

Virus Origin: "We still don't know. We will keep researching." -> Not very
interesting

------
gojomo
One of the more 'out-there' theories is that new viruses are constantly
falling to the earth's surface... from outer space:

<http://www.panspermia.org/panfluenza.htm>

------
aj700
I don't expect to see an automatic microbiology context here instead of a
computer one, so I was gonna answer

everyone knows where they come from, their creators: 14 year old Average
Frustrated Chumps.

